# Delrin Insert Screw



## Stephen (12/9/16)

Hi Guys,

Like a chop, I've misplaced the delrin insert screw (the screw that keeps the piece of delrin covering the firing button, attached to the mod) while cleaning one of my Reo Grands. Has anyone got any idea what the specs are for this screw??


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

@Stephen vapourmountain has 6 in stock


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

@Stephen ...sorry bud didnt really answer the question...but gave a supplier


----------



## Stephen (12/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Stephen vapourmountain has 6 in stock


Thanks bud, I'm just not too keen on paying close to a R100 to have it delivered to Jhb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Warlock (12/9/16)

I would like to help...more or less what size is it? I know there are many different size screws. So first the diameter.. If it is ISO metric then on small sizes it has to be M3, M4 or M5. If made in USA you are looking at UNF or even UNEF. But I still need to know what the diameter is to know were to start. Or just bring it to me (not the lost part)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

Warlock said:


> I would like to help...more or less what size is it? I know there are many different size screws. So first the diameter.. If it is ISO metric then on small sizes it has to be M3, M4 or M5. If made in USA you are looking at UNF or even UNEF. But I still need to know what the diameter is to know were to start. Or just bring it to me (not the lost part)


hi @Warlock...not sure if this wud help (not diy minded)..the screw takes the biggest phillips screwdriver in a precision screwdriver set..#0 and #1 is what they call it


----------



## Warlock (12/9/16)

Hi @incredible_hullk , I'm afraid it all has to do with the diameter... you can't even tell by looking at it unless you have a shadowgraph or a threadgauge.


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

hi @Warlock ...sorry for the questions..so wud i need to measure the screw head diameter with a ruler?


----------



## Warlock (12/9/16)

The part with the thread on it.

Not how long it is just the Diameter


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

0k with u now...undoing my reo agn

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (12/9/16)

@Warlock If this helps. Looks to be an American size






@Stephen I`ve got a spare insert screw if you want. Just make a plan to pick it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

thanks @Blu_Marlin ...way better than my cambridge maths set ruler

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Warlock (12/9/16)

Is that a Reo screw? @Blu_Marlin , can you measure the pitch, and the 2.08 is to big for a metric M2!!
Count how many threads per 10mm.


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

@Warlock ..think u have someone that speaks ur language...sorry mate...im disadvantaged...im an accountant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Warlock (12/9/16)

No probs bud , But we are getting an answer... we will know soo what the screw is.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (12/9/16)

Warlock said:


> Is that a Reo screw? @Blu_Marlin , can you measure the pitch, and the 2.08 is to big for a metric M2!!
> Count how many threads per 10mm.


Lol. My vernier might not be he most accurate. Here is a pic with the jaws set to 10mm. The pic is not compressed so you can zoom in on it. I did try it on an M2 nut that I have. It takes for the first quarter of a turn and stops. The only thing I could think of was imperial vs metric.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (12/9/16)

@Warlock Yes it`s the REO screw..forgot to mention that


----------



## Blu_Marlin (12/9/16)

My eyesight is not great but it seems like 22 threads for 10mm.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (12/9/16)

I think it is a #2 UNC. That will be 56 threads per inch. An M2 standard is 0.4 pitch (63.5 tpi) but a #2 is to "fat" to get into an M2 nut. So you are right about it being an imperial thread. A #2 UNC has a nominal diameter of 2.18mm, but threads are always truncated on the apex so the 2.08 you measured makes sense.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Warlock (12/9/16)

Ja 22 threads per 10mm =55.88 (56 spot on)

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stephen (12/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Warlock If this helps. Looks to be an American size
> View attachment 67367
> 
> 
> ...


Hi @Blu_Marlin thanks for you fantastic gesture bud, I really appreciate it. There's nothing worse then having an unused Reo sitting around .

Big thanks to @Warlock and @incredible_hullk for all your efforts to find an answer to my question. I can see you guys were not going to give up until an answer was found

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (12/9/16)

Stephen said:


> Hi @Blu_Marlin thanks for you fantastic gesture bud, I really appreciate it. There's nothing worse then having an unused Reo sitting around .
> 
> Big thanks to @Warlock and @incredible_hullk for all your efforts to find an answer to my question. I can see you guys were not going to give up until an answer was found


No problem. I`m usually in the Randparkridge/Honeydew area during the day and Fourways/Cedar Square area at night. PM me and we can get it done.


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (12/9/16)

This is some awesome community spirit! The help, tips and advice in this forum is unbelievable!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stephen (12/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> No problem. I`m usually in the Randparkridge/Honeydew area during the day and Fourways/Cedar Square area at night. PM me and we can get it done.


I'll give you a shout tomorrow


----------



## Blu_Marlin (12/9/16)

Yep thanks @Warlock and @incredible_hullk Now we know it`s a #2-56UNC with a length of 20.53mm length, countersunk head.


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

thx guys..sure will come in handy for us reonauts at some stage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thanks @Blu_Marlin ...way better than my cambridge maths set ruler





@Blu_Marlin ...think im joking...check this "winner" pic i pm'd warlock..need to get ur gadget

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Warlock (12/9/16)

I don’t have a Reo...When next @incredible_hullk or @Blu_Marlin strips a Reo for housekeeping could you post a few pics of its workings. I would like to build one.

Please please please


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/9/16)

Warlock said:


> I don’t have a Reo...When next @incredible_hullk or @Blu_Marlin strips a Reo for housekeeping could you post a few pics of its workings. I would like to build one.
> 
> Please please please



no prob @Warlock ..pit stop this weekend


----------



## Andre (13/9/16)

Warlock said:


> I don’t have a Reo...When next @incredible_hullk or @Blu_Marlin strips a Reo for housekeeping could you post a few pics of its workings. I would like to build one.
> 
> Please please please


Many videos here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (13/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Yep thanks @Warlock and @incredible_hullk Now we know it`s a #2-56UNC with a length of 20.53mm length, countersunk head.


I think its called a 'flat head philips' and Im pretty sure its here ; The one with the 7/8 thread length.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#machine-screws/=1459z1w

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/9/16)

Genosmate said:


> I think its called a 'flat head philips' and Im pretty sure its here ; The one with the 7/8 thread length.
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#machine-screws/=1459z1w


 Thanks @Genosmate Correct you are. Flat head Phillips it is. I just tend to call screws/bolts that sit flush countersunk.. Its wrong but in my head it makes sense


----------



## Genosmate (13/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Thanks @Genosmate Correct you are. Flat head Phillips it is. I just tend to call screws/bolts that sit flush countersunk.. Its wrong but in my head it makes sense


I'd also call it a countersunk.


----------

